# Snes Emulator Roms



## Peaker (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi folks,

Just got a snes emulator for the pc. Need to know where I can download a rom of Super Mario All Stars or other similair rom. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Peaker.


----------



## JediKnightr (Jan 19, 2003)

Download Kazaa off of Cnet and try searching for SNES ROMs there.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Don't download Kazaa (it's full of spyware) get Kazaalite or winmx

http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?threadid=64964

Or better still do a search at "google.com"


----------



## ashley_88 (Apr 23, 2003)

hi peaker i have mario all stars if you give me your e-mail address i will send it you if possible.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

removed link


----------



## Rom MAN 5678 (May 20, 2003)

I need super mario all stars can I have It or info. links to it?

My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

closing, against forum rules for illegal software


----------

